# Lake effect boys get ready



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey all big cool down coming to the northeast, highs might not get out of the low 40's in NJ. But they are also expecting a big lake effect snow event, so get ready guys!:redbounce


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Where did you hear that?? What area??


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It will not happen:crying: 
The air out of Canada will be in the 40's and the lake temps have not dropped much.
It will be a cold rain at best.

jmo


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Booooooooo! Bring on the SNOW! Just let me get the salt shakers going first.

I haven't even ordered salt yet! I am going to pick up a few pallets tommorow, just in case.

It seems like it's going to be a good year for us ohio guys, at least from what I have seen.


Come on SNOW! Bossman


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe in a couple of weeks then let it snow. There is nothing worse than doing fall clean ups in 40 degree wet weather.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

i just read on accuweather major pattern change next week and lake effect machines will be be on .


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah i heard it on accuweather, also the local guys are talking about it by me. I won't be surprise if someone is droping the blades this time next week.:bluebounc


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Had some ice pellets flying over this past weekend but it is still to warm, we might get some flurries thursday night but nothing toworry about. yest that is.. good thing the skidsteer is the only thing ready so fare


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just the ranudom flake or two around hear.

Present air temp is 45.5
Bar, rising
Sky, mostly cloudy
Winds, W. at 23mph
Over night lows in the mid 20's

The South shore or N.WI in to the U.P. may see some snow if this front passes by over night.

The temps with this front will warm up as they pass over the Lakes.
I predict most of the precept to fall as rain or freezing rain over night..
Possible Salt event , maybe...

The next front is too warm also.
That is fine for right now at least we are in a wet pattern. The temps will fall this month. 
We should have plowable snow by thanksgiving.

Hey, why not give a prediction?
The weather people can and their wrong . And they get to keep their jobs....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

BRING IT!wesport


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Next week could be a 2 foot plus lake snows.. those lakes are very very very warm.. gona be bad when it comes.. still leaves on the trees gona take some guys by shock i think.. half to wate and see but by this time next friday i have a feeling plows will be runing like crazy


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lawncare18;422354 said:


> Next week could be a 2 foot plus lake snows.. those lakes are very very very warm.. gona be bad when it comes.. still leaves on the trees gona take some guys by shock i think.. half to wate and see but by this time next friday i have a feeling plows will be runing like crazy


 Dream big or don't dream at all.:waving: lol


----------



## SnowNinja (Oct 29, 2007)

We saw a small amount of wet snow on Sunday morning but not enough to stick. I need a bit of time to prep my trucks, get my salter reinstalled and stake out my properties, firm up a couple of contracts and decide on another small snow contract a little bit out of my way. The general feeling is big amounts of snow up here. We had a hot, superdry, summer and a warm fall. The big bodys of water are warmer than usual and lately it has been wet, once the temp dips, look out or you'll get caught. tymusic 

2005 gmc 6500, cat diesel, allison tranny
10 ft monroe 4 yd 86/11 blizzard high boy


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

its coming boys.....middle of next week.....someone is going to see 6+ from the lake effect.......east coast it will be cold for our fall clean-ups. Winter is coming


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Still to early to tell. but if it does it will have to snow like hell to stick because the ground is very warm yet.. but if it does come .. we will just deal with it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I heard it for myself today...."rain changing to snow for Tues,Wed,Thurs,Fri." Who knows. I finally found 3 decent guys to plow so it wont snow at all yet. Now if I were still looking....we would be the guys getting the 6" or so. Finally got my stakes now just have to put a little paint on them and pound'em in. I still am not getting my hope's up, then it just pisses me off when it doesnt snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

my "season" is technically in effect Nov 1. Id love to be out spreding salt cause its freezing rain.. Then the phone will ring for all those contracts that are out and not signed. Plow is not ready, need a good few hours. Tornado is ready to go however.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*lake effect*

Im ready for the lake effect snow. My contracts start Nov.15 bring on the snow cuz anything before that = extra payup


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

i like brian youngs answer, tue wed thur friday, im in nw pa to sounds good!


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*lake effect*

I am afraid to say I dont believe the snow this week will amount to anything that is plowable.:crying:


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

agree, although the ground is starting to freeze just a LITTLE around here, nothing to big yet, so it deff wont lay for long if at all


----------



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

EPS;423981 said:


> I am afraid to say I dont believe the snow this week will amount to anything that is plowable.:crying:


If it comes it comes, if it doesn't.....:crying: ....ah well, you and I both know the weather here in Syracuse can change on a dime!


----------



## timlb703 (Oct 18, 2007)

Pavement Temps?????


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

i couldent belive my eyes, I was just looking around on the national weather service page and this is what I found!! At least someone is getting a good start.
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mqt/


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I was just going to say something about it before you did lol

Looks like the tip of NE ohio could see 2-3" also


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

I read up with the winter predictions for my area (midwest) and they are saying that we are going to have a above average percipitation winter i dont know how much we can believe all this but ahh i will hope.

As far as waiting for contracts to get back iam sick of waiting. mine were due Nov 1 and some of them are still out i know that they will go with me but i like to have it in hand!! to bad like the last week of oct. we couldnt have the weather ppl predict snow, then all contracts would be in on time.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

lawnsrusinc.;
As far as waiting for contracts to get back iam sick of waiting. mine were due Nov 1 and some of them are still out i know that they will go with me but i like to have it in hand!! to bad like the last week of oct. we couldnt have the weather ppl predict snow said:


> You are so Right...not too many customers want to return a signed contract on a nice sunny day. Alot wait till It snows
> 
> Buy the way we as well have flurries in our snow reports for this week...Hope we all get a good start at it in Nov.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

It's on the way in my neck of the woods!
OSWEGO-JEFFERSON-LEWIS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...OSWEGO...WATERTOWN...LOWVILLE
727 AM EST TUE NOV 6 2007

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM EST THIS
EVENING THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM EST THIS
EVENING THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. 

A LAKE EFFECT BAND OF RAIN IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP THIS
AFTERNOON...AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE NIGHT. THERE IS THE
POTENTIAL THAT SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL MAY DEVELOP ACROSS ELEVATIONS
ABOVE ABOUT 1000 FEET TONIGHT...LASTING THROUGH WEDNESDAY. THIS
MEANS THAT THE PRIMARY AREA OF CONCERN WOULD BE FOR RESIDENTS AND
TRAVELERS ON THE TUG HILL.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS.

CALLING FOR 3 - 5"


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Snowing pretty good here in Erie.


----------



## gary snow (Oct 26, 2005)

*lake effect snow*



EPS;423981 said:


> I am afraid to say I dont believe the snow this week will amount to anything that is plowable.:crying:


we are up for 15 cm in the next 24 hours. i hope they are lying cause i got nuthin together sept the snow route .hahaha,you'd think after 30 years a fellow would have his act together eh ! oh well ,bring it on


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good to hear it's snowing somewhere:waving: 

Our 1 to 3 turned out to be one to three flakes 

I hear the one coming in for next week will bring some more snow too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Snowing lightly here right now. Calling for 2-4 today. I doubt it though, which is ok since I got cleanups to do tommorow!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom, want me to come up and baby sit you


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

well was/is it snow or rain?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Nope just got a bunch of snow rain mix. Nothing to write home about , lol. I think I saw 5 actual snow flakes


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom, I counted 7


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Snow and More Snow*

It finally arrived with a vengence here in Wasilla Alaska. A record snow fall fell since last Wednesday. Weirdest things I ever saw. If you take a square and quarter the square thats how it went. The first square got it then the second a so forth. Finally quit last night about three in the morning. Finished the last of the clean up a couple hrs ago. My drivers and I are all but dead but were all smiling too. Love haveing to go back two and three times in a 24 hr period. Sad part is there were 149 accidents on Sunday and 47 on Saturday with one fatality. Drive safe everyone and watch out for the crazies when your out there. 
Steve from Wasilla


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

sounds like the end of the week could be time for leke effect guns to kick in.. it sounds like it will be plenty cold.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dmax08;438108 said:


> sounds like the end of the week could be time for leke effect guns to kick in.. it sounds like it will be plenty cold.


I think your right.
I'm going to go walk a dog and enjoy the last few hrs of fall..
Winter is comming......


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well it looks like 12-24" by tuesday night...


----------

